# Flyfishing is hard.....



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

I went out Sunday to get some practice in, casting at mullet and such. After 15 minutes my arm felt like it had been beat with a bat. I must be working way too hard.

Anyone have any ggod video reccomendations?


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Orvis has some good videos on you tube. Your arm shouldn't be hurting that much. Fly fishing is hard but very gratifying. Don't give up keep at it.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/12031031

This is the best video that I've found that best explains it. This is exactly how I cast.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool, thanks guys.

I'm not giving up. I'm looking forward to the day I watch a red eat my fly.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Try and find someone in your area that is willing to show you on the lawn how to cast properly. What area do you live in?


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in Titusville


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I'm in Titusville


If you got money to burn, Flip Pallot will help you cast better. He'll meet with you at the chain of lakes park. It's pricey, but it'll accelerate your learning curve and weed out some bad habits that may be getting engraved into your muscle memory now. Or you can practice an hour a day and eventually something will click. It takes about 18 hours of casting for muscle memory to start taking over. The last thing you want is train your muscles to do something wrong. Unless you are casting for over an hour straight, you shouldn't be fatiqued.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> > I'm in Titusville
> 
> 
> If you got money to burn.


negative. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > I'm in Titusville
> >
> >
> > If you got money to burn.
> ...



I hear you, I don't really have money to burn either. And for some reason I choose somewhat expensive hobbies: golf, fly fishing, rod building, wakeboarding, tattoos etc... For basically the same price of a good fly line, you could learn things that will stay with you forever, from a legend in the sport. It was worth every penny of my hard earned money. I could hardly single haul, and by the end of the hour, I was double hauling fairly tight loops and shooting 30' more line than I ever had. You can most definitely self teach yourself what techniques work best for you. Whichever route you take, I wish you good luck.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe if you get a little group together of 3 or 4 guys it's like $100 a person for a lesson from Flip.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Take the lessons and give yourself a five year head start. That's not an exaggeration either. Cheaper option would be flop around on the water and watch you tube videos. I do not recommend that. Biggest tip I could give over the Internet is to watch your line through the whole cast to see where things are collapsing


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I believe if you get a little group together of 3 or 4 guys it's like $100 a person for a lesson from Flip.


That's what I paid for private, so it might even be a bit cheaper with a group.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Take the lessons and give yourself a five year head start. That's not an exaggeration either. Cheaper option would be flop around on the water and watch you tube videos. I do not recommend that. Biggest tip I could give over the Internet is to watch your line through the whole cast to see where things are collapsing


Agreed. I'm sure there are cheaper instructors who would be better than nothing. I just recommended Flip cause he lives in Mims, and because he's Flip freaking Pallot.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I went out Sunday to get some practice in, casting at mullet and such. After 15 minutes my arm felt like it had been beat with a bat.  I must be working way too hard.
> 
> Anyone have any ggod video reccomendations?


Hope you don't mind some practical suggestions:

1) Keep your elbow in.

2) 90 Percent of the fish I have caught have been within 1/2 the length of the fly line.

That could save you a great percent of your strain.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

What is not practical about suggesting lessons?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> What is not practical about suggesting lessons?


Sensitive... much?  :


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> > Take the lessons and give yourself a five year head start. That's not an exaggeration either. Cheaper option would be flop around on the water and watch you tube videos. I do not recommend that. Biggest tip I could give over the Internet is to watch your line through the whole cast to see where things are collapsing
> 
> 
> and because he's Flip freaking Pallot.


This is true. I heard back from him this morning, not as much $ as I thought it'd be. Maybe a Father's Day or B-day treat. Thanks again guys.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

[/quote]
Hope you don't mind some practical suggestions:

1) Keep your elbow in.

2) 90 Percent of the fish I have caught have been within 1/2 the length of the fly line.

That could save you a great percent of your strain.[/quote]

My elbow was definitely pointed straight toward the horizon, like I was holding a bat. So that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

The best advise is to take lessons and learn the right way.Filming yourself cast is a great way to find mistakes and be able to make improvements later. Practice makes perfect. I've spent days only grass casting in my yard. I was taught to cast between 11 and 1 o'clock and to always keep my wrist locked. Keep trying and you'll get your red. Don't get to frustrated either and quit. No one likes a quitter.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > What is not practical about suggesting lessons?
> 
> 
> Sensitive... much?  :


Not really. But you posted as though your suggestion was practical and all the other post weren't. So I asked "what is not practical about lessons", and instead of answering me, you question my sensitivity.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> My elbow was definitely pointed straight toward the horizon, like I was holding a bat.  So that makes sense. Thanks


Sounded, to me, like you were putting in a lot of extra effort in your casting. Casting is easy. If it feels hard, you are doing to much.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> > > What is not practical about suggesting lessons?
> >
> >
> > Sensitive... much?  :
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > > What is not practical about suggesting lessons?
> > >
> > >
> > > Sensitive... much?  :
> ...


 I guess I should have expected as much.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

back to fly casting... lefty kreh's book "advanced saltwater fly casting" (or something close to that) is really good, and easy to grasp. i also always tell guys to do the things i was taught... keep your elbow tight, don't break your wrist (or twist it), let the rod tip do the work (ie; don't work too hard, as someone mentioned)... and i also like to tell people to make themselves "small"... this will help when sight fishing especially... don't project a big profile/shadow...  
remember, you are just using the rod tip as a lever... the thing that throws the line is the difference between how fast you accelerate, and how abruptly you stop. 
good luck. and stay with it.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

Are you saying a private lisson with Flip Pallot is $100?



> > I believe if you get a little group together of 3 or 4 guys it's like $100 a person for a lesson from Flip.
> 
> 
> That's what I paid for private, so it might even be a bit cheaper with a group.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Are you saying a private lisson with Flip Pallot is $100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ya. That's what I was quoted also


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I've picked up fly fishing recently, What is the best weight and most common weight/size fly to practice casting with? (reds)


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> I've picked up fly fishing recently, What is the best weight and most common weight/size fly to practice casting with? (reds)


Dispo,  maybe around these waters 7-8 weight.

I could not agree more about the lessons. They sure helped me. BTW, I believe Flip Pallot is now 150 $ per hour. I called about a month ago and he quoted me 100 $ . Then called the next month to book and rate had gone up to 150.

I passed and went with an amazing fellow from Orlando, Chris Myers, who is an FFF instructor. I went from casting 30 feet to 65 in about 20 minutes. I would highly suggest this gentleman.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

That is a heck of a deal!



> > Are you saying a private lisson with Flip Pallot is $100?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > I've picked up fly fishing recently, What is the best weight and most common weight/size fly to practice casting with? (reds)
> 
> 
> Dispo,  maybe around these waters 7-8 weight.
> ...


Check out the Federation of Fly Fishers website...they have a list of certified casting instructors. 
http://fedflyfishers.org/Resources/Locate/CastingInstructors.aspx
I went thru the process and got certified years ago and you need to know your stuff to get the credentials. I'm sure the instructors are a lot less than $100/hour.


----------

